# iPod Partition HFS and NTFS.



## Plasticpaper (Dec 28, 2005)

I bought a used iPod video 30gb. 

I want it to be usable on Windows and Mac.

All my Music and Pictures are on my Mac. All my data is on my PC that I do at work.

I'm trying to figure out how to partition the iPod.

I found some instruction but they look to difficult look site on MacGeekary and such.

I try to use Partition Magic but I get errors using Boot Camp and I don't want to use the 
Symantec version since it looks confusing. iPartition on the mac cost too much now since I'm a student and on a budget.

Is there a simplier way to partition my iPod. Can anyone help ?


----------

